# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Molimo popunite kratku (samo 4 pitanja) anketu o Rodi

## ivarica

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VNHX7SS

svega minutu vremena predviđam da vam traje, 4 klika

pomoći će u predstavljanju studije slučaja - rode - na jednoj međunarodnoj konferenciji, a važan je upravo doživljaj onih koje nisu rodine članice  :Smile:

----------

